# Cypripedium reginae



## Cat (May 27, 2015)

Cypripedium reginae in bloom. It's very windy outside today. Trying to take some pictures on a phone + strong wind = a lot of waiting.


----------



## NYEric (May 27, 2015)

Looking nice though. thanks for sharing. Who did you get her from?


----------



## Cat (May 27, 2015)

This was from Fraser's Thimble Farms


----------



## NYEric (May 28, 2015)

Cool, thanks for the info.


----------



## John M (May 28, 2015)

Nice, robust looking plant. Beautiful!


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (May 29, 2015)

I bet it will clump up for you nicely over the coming years.


----------

